# I have 63k to buy a bank,as I sold my banks a while ago,time to get back in



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have held TD and RY

Which is best bet looking forward 

All banks looking better each day,,,,,


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I will add more BNS soon...getting juicier all the time.


----------



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

I think it may continue to drop a bit more due to some Alberta loan exposure - but IF CWB drops much more I am gonna jump in.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

If I had to pick one right now, I'd go with TD (US exposure). Other banks are cheaper though.., and may get even cheaper! I wouldn't put all my eggs into one basket. I've held TD, RY & NA in the recent past. Still holding TD and will be adding another CA bank in the near future. Liquidated my non-reg account a while back and have some cash to play with once I top up my RRSP and TFSA. NA may do well again if we can get out of this stink!


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I like BNS and TD for international exposure. LB and NA are cheap when it comes to PE, and NA dividend easily sustained by payout ratio. NA screams buy now.


----------



## Twixer (Nov 25, 2015)

My Own Advisor said:


> I like BNS and TD for international exposure. LB and NA are cheap when it comes to PE, and NA dividend easily sustained by payout ratio. NA screams buy now.


What is NA exposure to oil sector?


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Twixer said:


> What is NA exposure to oil sector?


They have more exposure to capital markets. Direct exposure to oil may be a little higher than most of the other CA banks but I don't think it would represent anymore than 3-5% or so (of loan books). Short term it's a coin toss:biggrin:


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I think this is the wrong part of the cycle to buy the banks. There's a business & credit slowdown happening.


----------



## Shlomo (Dec 16, 2015)

damaaster said:


> I think it may continue to drop a bit more due to some Alberta loan exposure - but IF CWB drops much more I am gonna jump in.


I totally Agree,.. Been holding on to my last 900 shares of CWB (took half off at $25.90) for a bit and will look at it more carefully this week. I see potential for a noticeable drop in price over the near term and perhaps even a year or two. Good bank and great fundamentals since opening but does indeed have that exposure to not only the Oil Sands, but to the people who have bailed out of Alberta and left with debt (Fort Mac, Edmonton, Calgary). I will definitely be buying again when it's in the teens.

Cheers,




james4beach said:


> I think this is the wrong part of the cycle to buy the banks. There's a business & credit slowdown happening.


Definitely and it's likely to get much worse, but some like CWB have already been beaten down pretty good. I would think that the eventual 'bounce' for CWB will be fairly significant.

Cheers,


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Shlomo, do you worry about the solvency of CWB? I haven't looked at their books so I have no idea.


----------



## Shlomo (Dec 16, 2015)

Not at all... Record earnings, low P/E and good management. I believe they are as solid as they come.

http://www.stockhouse.com/news/pres...rformance-and-record-earnings-for-fiscal-2015

Cheers,


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

RY, but feel no need to rush in, seriously.

TD's US operations are not as profitable as Canadian operations, it's a lot more competitive in the US. Stick with the Canadian oligopoly.


----------



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

Shlomo said:


> Not at all... Record earnings, low P/E and good management. I believe they are as solid as they come.
> 
> http://www.stockhouse.com/news/pres...rformance-and-record-earnings-for-fiscal-2015
> 
> Cheers,


Pretty sure I read that they just purchased some Eastern Canada portfolios to help diversify them as well...
I don't own CWB (yet) but I've been watching them for the last 6 months or so...just not sure how low it will drop before I dip my toes in...


----------



## Value (Jul 31, 2015)

Very risky...

With the Oil patch outlook for 2016, if some compagnies in the industry start going under, the banks will have to write off some loans to the sector and take big hits... 

I would personally wait it out... Even if P/E, revenue and dividends are very attractive right now...


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have increased my cash position to 84k

As the market goes down the cash I put into my trading account goes up

Hoping I can get some good deals in banks(to big to fail)


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

When the TSX erases the last 40 to 50 years of gains then start looking to get in for the longer term.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

It`s like a lottery


----------



## ChillbroSwaggins (Feb 18, 2015)

Has anyone consdiered buying into an equal weight bank ETF like ZEB.TO? Maybe you won't get all the upside of a rally but it seems like a safer play.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

ChillbroSwaggins said:


> Has anyone consdiered buying into an equal weight bank ETF like ZEB.TO? Maybe you won't get all the upside of a rally but it seems like a safer play to me.


I am thinking to be safe is good,hard to be in the game if you want to be safe


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

this is a solid entrance point to buy banks imo


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

blin10 said:


> this is a solid entrance point to buy banks imo


Thinking I will ad another fewK to the cash account as I am thinking this is going to get better with rate drop to come


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

it's funny with those analysts, when NA national bank was around $45 every one of them was screaming what a great pick up it is for years to come ("for retirement" portfolio)... now NA is at $36 and it's "wait, there will be further decline,pick it up when it settles"... I usually do the opposite, sell when they say to buy and buy when they say to wait (that's been working out for me very nicely)...


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

You can find an analyst that is correct for any possible market outcome....$10 oil by November or $60 oil by November...I read both predictions by respected analysts yesterday. I agree it is usually best to not follow the herd.


----------

